# 2 degree offset with Bitzenburger



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

So I'm trying to figure out the best way to do a 2 degree offset with my bitzenburger jig. I am using the 2.1" Fusion vanes on VForceHV's and GT XT5575's. Do I need to use my right helical clamp or straight? What setting is your jig at? Eventually I will also be doing some fatter shafts, I assume I need to change my settings for those shafts as well. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I have the front at 0 and the rear about 3/16" to the left. Figure that to be about 2°.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

arrowshooters said:


> I have the front at 0 and the rear about 3/16" to the left. Figure that to be about 2°.


3/16 seems like quite a bit. You do that with a straight clamp?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry I do use the straight clamp and you're right, it's 
3/32" not 3/16". The helical clamp is pretty much worthless 
with blazers.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

arrowshooters said:


> Sorry I do use the straight clamp and you're right, it's
> 3/32" not 3/16". The helical clamp is pretty much worthless
> with blazers.


OK, thanks. So is it better to adjust the lower setting on the jig or split the distance between the two adjustment lobes? It seems to me if you split the difference between the two you would have your vane centered on the shaft better. IDK, just wondering.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Just seems to work best for me that way.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Alright, thanks for the info.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

*This might help...pics*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=787885
This will give you a visual idea.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I have better luck adjusting both dials, it keeps the vane in better contact with the shaft with a straight clamp. The helical clamp with short vanes won't establish much of a helical, but it can help your vane contact the shaft better if you are having problems with that. As far as measuring 2 degrees, good luck, I would just adjust it a bit, and see how the arrows fly fletched like that.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Think I have this thing whipped. Just have to find some time to make up some arrows and try them out.


----------

